
Covid Shield - open source contact tracing app using Google + Apple APIs - r2b2
https://www.covidshield.app/
======
r2b2
Tweet from Shopify CEO –
[https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1263845940257062912](https://twitter.com/tobi/status/1263845940257062912)

